# Help building a website



## matthew11v25 (Mar 11, 2005)

I am looking to create my own website. Something simply (not flash)...but not one of those "build your own website" places where everything has the same skins and nothing seems to be original. Any advice...

questions:

1. recommended host and place to get space.
2. tips or place to get instructions (starting from scratch)

I am fairly new at the whole website thing...but willing to learn, any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2005)

Not too sure on host. Does your ISP offer free space with your account?

Here's a good place to start learning html and what not:

http://www.w3schools.com/

If you would like to modify existing designs you can find some here for free:

http://www.oswd.org/

If you're looking for an editor this is a good one:

http://www.download.com/TSW-WebCoder/3000-2048_4-10304511.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 11, 2005)

Here are some sites for HTML Tutorials.
http://www.davesite.com/webstation/html/
http://www.htmlgoodies.com/


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 11, 2005)

Matt,
Do you have Frontpage w/ Microsoft office? If not, get it. It is wysiwyg (What you see is what you get). No HTML; simple. Thats what Matt and I both use for our sites.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Matt,
> Do you have Frontpage w/ Microsoft office? If not, get it. It is wysiwyg (What you see is what you get). No HTML; simple. Thats what Matt and I both use for our sites.



no. I will look into it.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 11, 2005)

i am watching this discussion with interest as i recently started programming our church's website. however i use linux and frontpage is not an option, as if the 189$ pricetag was not enough to eliminate it....*grin*
it would be nice to find a faq on maintaining church/nonprofit websites.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Matt,
> Do you have Frontpage w/ Microsoft office? If not, get it. It is wysiwyg (What you see is what you get). No HTML; simple. Thats what Matt and I both use for our sites.



Scott,

does it matter what edition it is (98' 2000' , etc)?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 11, 2005)

If you can't afford the 2003,4,5, go with 98!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> If you can't afford the 2003,4,5, go with 98!



Scott,

I can get a 98' version on half.com for $28... or


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 11, 2005)

Say if I go with Microsoft Frontpage..where is a good place to get the Domain name and space (I hear around $20 a month is average)?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 12, 2005)

I use Frontpage, I like it and understand it. I have a basic knowledge of html which is helpful. However, Sitespinner has been recommended to me as being very wysiwyg and easy to use. I was impressed at the sites I've seen created, and you can get a free trial download: sitespinner.com

My good buddy the computer genuis says always order your URL through NetworkSolutions.com (a quality control thing, I guess). There are a lot of hosting services. However, if you go through them to register, make sure your site if registered in your name. If it isn't you don't technically own it. I didn't once, and when the company went bankrupt I had a terrible time getting control of my URL.

I've used hostsave.com for years- $7.95 for everything most small sites could want. 

[Edited on 3-12-2005 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have Office for XP, you have a built in HTML editor that you can extract that is about the best one I've seen. It's called MSE7. Run a search for that, and then extract it.

Joel


----------



## Reed (Apr 18, 2005)

people people people.... 
A great FREE html editor is built right into Mozilla -- it will do 90% of what you need in an html editor.

Keep it simple

Reed


----------



## larryjf (May 10, 2005)

I find prohosting is a good server...
http://www.prohosting.com/
They also have a free option that allows you to use server side programming.

This site is free hosting and allows ASP programs...
http://www.1asphost.com/


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2005)

Hate to admit it, but I'm a Dreamweaver snob. check out www.macromedia.com

they have a ton of great extensions and is considered the standard in the webdesign industry. It makes database driven websites a snap.


----------

